# fruits and veggies



## chevy's mom (Nov 29, 2008)

aloha,

just wondering what fruits and veggies you've had success with at feeding your fur baby? chevy just tried a bit of my banana and went over the moon. as if in gratitude, he just did a by-the-book potty request. what do you give your maltese as a snack or part of a meal?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady loves fruits and vegetables. Her favorite veggie is frozen green beans partially thawed, but she will eat any of them, even a little salad. She's a diabetic so I have to be careful with fruits since they have a higher glycemic load, but she gets thawed frozen organic blueberries and pieces of peeled apple.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky likes carrots, red peppers, green beans, and apples.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine love carrots, oranges, apples, pears, strawberries, potatoes, green beans and their favorite is lettuce!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI LOVES BANANAS ,APPLES, PEARS ,BROCCOLI,YAMS,FENNEL THESE ARE JUST SOME :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella will do anything for a bite of apple or banana. During the holidays I'd put a bit of sweet potato with her food and that went over really well too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My fluffs get fruits and veggies in every single meal. I just mix at least one thing in w/their kibble. If a veggie is too hard like carrots or sweet potatoes, then I'll cut them up very small and steam them for about 5 minutes. I also buy bags of fozen veggies and will steam them too if I'm out of fresh. 

Other choices: apples, celery, broccoli, strawberries, green beans.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Aloha! mine sometimes get to chew on a baby carrot or a small, cooked, plain piece of sweet potato included in their food.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K & C love fruit and veggies.

Just a reminder that grapes and raisins are a no-no.... here's a list from the ASCPA:

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagen...oplefoodtoavoid

*Top 10 People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets*

"Chocolate, Macadamia nuts, avocados…these foods may sound delicious to you, but are actually quite dangerous to our animal companions. Our ASPCA nutrition experts have come up with a list of top 10 people foods that you should not feed your pet. If ingestion of any of these items should occur, please note the amount ingested and contact your veterinarian or the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center at (888) 426-4435 immediately. 

*1. Chocolate, Coffee, Caffeine*
These products all contain substances called methylxanthines, which are found in cacao seeds, the fruit of the plant used to make coffee and in the nuts of an extract used in some sodas. When ingested by pets, methylxanthines can cause vomiting and diarrhea, panting, excessive thirst and urination, hyperactivity, abnormal heart rhythm, tremors, seizures and even death. Note that darker chocolate is more dangerous than milk chocolate. White chocolate has the lowest level of methylxanthines, while baking chocolate contains the highest.

*2. Alcohol*
Alcoholic beverages and food products containing alcohol can cause vomiting, diarrhea, decreased coordination, central nervous system depression, difficulty breathing, tremors, abnormal blood acidity, coma and even death. 

*3. Avocado*
The leaves, fruit, seeds and bark of avocados contain Persin, which can cause vomiting and diarrhea in dogs. Birds and rodents are especially sensitive to avocado poisoning, and can develop congestion, difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation around the heart. Some ingestions may even be fatal. 

*4. Macadamia Nuts*
Macadamia nuts are commonly used in many cookies and candies. However, they can cause problems for your canine companion. These nuts have caused weakness, depression, vomiting, tremors and hyperthermia in dogs. Signs usually appear within 12 hours of ingestion and last approximately 12 to 48 hours.

*5. Grapes & Raisins*
Although the toxic substance within grapes and raisins is unknown, these fruits can cause kidney failure. In pets who already have certain health problems, signs may be more dramatic. 

*6. Yeast Dough*
Yeast dough can rise and cause gas to accumulate in your pet’s digestive system. This can be painful and can cause the stomach or intestines to rupture. Because the risk diminishes after the dough is cooked and the yeast has fully risen, pets can have small bits of bread as treats. However, these treats should not constitute more than 5 percent to 10 percent of your pet’s daily caloric intake. 

*7. Raw/Undercooked Meat, Eggs and Bones*
Raw meat and raw eggs can contain bacteria such as Salmonella [ital] and E. coli [ital] that can be harmful to pets. In addition, raw eggs contain an enzyme called avidin that decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin), which can lead to skin and coat problems. Feeding your pet raw bones may seem like a natural and healthy option that might occur if your pet lived in the wild. However, this can be very dangerous for a domestic pet, who might choke on bones, or sustain a grave injury should the bone splinter and become lodged in or puncture your pet’s digestive tract.

*8. Xylitol*
Xylitol is used as a sweetener in many products, including gum, candy, baked goods and toothpaste. It can cause insulin release in most species, which can lead to liver failure. The increase in insulin leads to hypoglycemia (lowered sugar levels). Initial signs of toxicosis include vomiting, lethargy and loss of coordination. Signs can progress to recumbancy and seizures. Elevated liver enzymes and liver failure can be seen within a few days. 

*9. Onions, Garlic, Chives*
These vegetables and herbs can cause gastrointestinal irritation and could lead to red blood cell damage. Although cats are more susceptible, dogs are also at risk if a large enough amount is consumed. Toxicity is normally diagnosed through history, clinical signs and microscopic confirmation of Heinz bodies. An occasional low dose, such as what might be found in pet foods or treats, likely will not cause a problem, but we recommend that you do NOT give your pets large quantities of these foods. 

*10. Milk*
Because pets do not possess significant amounts of lactase (the enzyme that breaks down lactose in milk), milk and other milk-based products cause them diarrhea or other digestive upset."


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

As a treat I would give Daisy some cooked carrot, green beans, peas, sweet potato, apple (make sure that there are no seed. I heard that the seed could be toxic.), banana and pear. About twice a week I will mix into her kibble some veggie, this way she wont get bored with her food. 

You do have to be careful when giving your pet human food otherwise you will have a beggar on your hands. All of Daisy's food comes from my kitchen island. I never feed her off of my or other family members plates or dishes I serve to my family. I also never feed her from the table or from something that I am eating. If I am eating a carrot, before giving her a piece, I will go back to the kitchen island and cut a piece from a carrot that I set aside for her in her own little Tupperware container- never from containers that my family or I eat from. It has worked well so far and she never begs for food.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (chevy's mom @ Jan 3 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698083


> aloha,
> 
> just wondering what fruits and veggies you've had success with at feeding your fur baby? chevy just tried a bit of my banana and went over the moon. as if in gratitude, he just did a by-the-book potty request. what do you give your maltese as a snack or part of a meal?[/B]


bianca loves carrots.. sometimes if im making a meal that has frozen carrots in it.. i will give her one of the frozen carrots. she will carry it around and play with it until it softens and then eat it.. she also loves broccoli. (which is good because i dont  ) 

ive given her pieces of apple (without the skin)

she eats just about everything i give her.. she's my little vaccum 

janie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (chevy's mom @ Jan 3 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698083


> aloha,
> 
> just wondering what fruits and veggies you've had success with at feeding your fur baby? chevy just tried a bit of my banana and went over the moon. as if in gratitude, he just did a by-the-book potty request. what do you give your maltese as a snack or part of a meal?[/B]


Snowball loves stringless snap peas ... his favorite. 

He likes bananas, apples, pears, and blueberries.

He also likes cooked carrots, sweet potato, and broccoli.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Carrots and Apples seem to be their favorite..........guess because they are my favorite!


----------



## chevy's mom (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions as well as the 'no-no' list. sicilian rose, i appreciate what you're suggesting about putting the fruits/veggies in the feeding dishes to prevent constant begging. i think i'm right on the verge of creating a beggar or, hopefully, preventing one. chevy now follows me into the kitchen and waits hopefully for me to drop some food as i'm cooking dinner . . .


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter loves fruits and veggies . . . .to date here is his list

1. peas
2. carrots
3. green beans
4. lima beans
5. peeled apples
6. skinned pears
7. banana
8. blue berries
9. strawberries
10. broccoli
11. cauliflower

As I said, he likes everything so far but leafy greens! I haven't tried peppers yet but some say that their little ones love it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Baby carrots are a favorite and in the summer I'll get fresh green beans and freeze one for her.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i think paddy would jump through fire for pears... when he sees us cutting them, it's a desperate hop hop hop haha

he also likes apples and strawberries on occasion. he's not a big veggie eater, though he used to eat frozen green beans


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

watermelon, cantelope, apples no skin, green beans, carrots,


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm just amazed by the variety of foods your babies will eat! I've tried different fruits and veggies and so far they haven't liked a single one. Pixie won't even but them in her mouth. She acts really interested, gets a good sniff, and then turns her nose up at it. At best she hops around like she's excited and then walks away. At worst she'll make a face at it like it's the nastiest thing she's ever seen. Jazz is a little better. At least he has a use for this stuff. He takes it onto the carpet, drops it, and then proceeds to roll all over it and play with it. Getting smashed banana out of the carpet is special. Thankfully I only have him a very tiny piece. The red pepper was really fun to throw around. Apple was rolled on then buried in a blanket. I gave it a proper burial in the trash can later that day. Carrot was barked at and hopped around. I really have to get some of this on video.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

apples peeled of course and no seeds, carrots, green beans, sweet potato, pears


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My pup inhales steamed baby bok choy!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 11 2009, 01:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723881


> My pup inhales steamed baby bok choy![/B]


Seriously?

Seriously?

Ok, Seriously? whatever would possess you to try it??


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Feb 11 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723942


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 11 2009, 01:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723881





> My pup inhales steamed baby bok choy![/B]


Seriously?

Seriously?

Ok, Seriously? whatever would possess you to try it??
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was eating it and he was begging for it. So I gave it to him thinking he would lick it and spit it out and instead he ate like a handful and then also went to the bathroom when he hadn't gone in 3 days. So yeah, whenever we eat baby bok choy again I will see if it was a one-time survival tactic. I don't think so, though. Because someone else on here was saying their pup liked lettuce.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 11 2009, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723951


> I was eating it and he was begging for it. So I gave it to him thinking he would lick it and spit it out and instead he ate like a handful and then also went to the bathroom when he hadn't gone in 3 days. So yeah, whenever we eat baby bok choy again I will see if it was a one-time survival tactic. I don't think so, though. Because someone else on here was saying their pup liked lettuce.[/B]


I'm amazed, and pleased. Steamed baby bok choy sounds healthy. (can you tell I've never cooked it at home?)
Fiber on a daily basis is always a good idea; be sure to start with small portions and work your way up.

Bulky, daily poopage is a good thing! :thumbsup: 

p.s. Our Charlotte goes beserk over romaine lettuce. What's up with that??


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just some information here: carrots, and sweet potatoes have a high content of beta carotene, thus causing your fur babies to have eye staining.  So moderation is the key. Beets of course are the worst for staining.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 11 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724133


> Just some information here: carrots, and sweet potatoes have a high content of beta carotene, thus causing your fur babies to have eye staining.  So moderation is the key. Beets of course are the worst for staining.[/B]


Interesting. Bella is a baby carrot killer. She eats about 3 a day which is a lot for her size. Yet she has no tear staining.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine love lettuce, broccoli, spinach, carrots, green beans, etc. They also get
apple pieces and bananas.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee will not touch bananas and I thought all malts liked it. She loves green beans, carrots and bits of apple though~~


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Susie & Sadie LOVE fruits and veggies. Baby carrots and apples are two of their favorite snacks. I also make a batch of raw, pureed vegetables when I make a batch of their home cooked food, and I give them a spoonful with their meals once a day. I started doing this as recommended by my holistic vet even before I started them on the home cooked diet. He said he has seen a dramatic drop in cancer among his regular patients once he started recommending this. 

Just be sure to balance leafy greens with an equal amount of root vegetables to prevent runny stools. Also, avoid large amounts of spinach, swiss chard and rhubarb, as the oxalic acid interferes with calcium absorption. (and of course, no onions, grapes, raisins, etc.)


----------

